# Man killed by tree dropped by logging crew.



## Sylvatica (Mar 13, 2005)

http://nsnlb.us.publicus.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050313/NEWS02/50313014/-1/news


----------



## clearance (Mar 13, 2005)

First of all the story doesn't really tell what happened. I feel sorry for everyone involved, not just the mans family. We don't know if the area was ribboned off, flagged in some manner or not. I am sure the accident investigation will determine this, but, and I will not speculate what happened here, but I have personally seen crazy actions by the public. Again, we don't know what transpired here but I have seen people walk past warning signs that said AREA CLOSED TREE FALLING and step over cones around the sign. I have seen people walk right into the death zone when trees were being climbed and logged from the top down. Our compensation rules state that "only a worker with associated duties may enter an active falling area". If the area was flagged and identified we know whos fault it was, same as if it was'nt, no matter what this is very sad.


----------



## tophopper (Mar 13, 2005)

i agree very sad...


----------



## Crofter (Mar 14, 2005)

Flagging and signs are in some cases are not being considered due diligence where the danger is life threatening. It will serve to decrease the number of possible entrants to the area, but the immediated area may have to be flagged and MANNED the same as for a blast zone. It seems ridiculous for loggers to have to do this, but it seems to be more and more the trend.


----------



## Crofter (Mar 14, 2005)

Absent minded professor? How is a contractor supposed to protect everyone from themselves?


----------



## alanarbor (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey! you mean people should watch where they're walking? How dare you suggest such an outrageous proposal! There should be at least 20 designated fall protection officers patrolling the perimiter of the the work area to take peoles hands and lead them away from danger!


----------



## chicken89 (Mar 14, 2005)

maybe he was seeing what the commotion was... 
i am attracted to loud noises... and shiny things


----------



## rmihalek (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, the article said the guy was snowshoeing, so he could have entered the logging area from virtually any direction and perhaps never saw any hazard warnings. Also, maybe the logger was wedging over the tree and there was no saw running. Still, I question the fact that the Prof. didn't notice the activity around him....


----------



## alanarbor (Mar 14, 2005)

And that the fallers didn't notice him. A big part of a felling plan is making sure the drop zone is clear.


----------



## daddieslilgirl (Apr 3, 2005)

this is the first ive heard about this, but people are stupid. in nj when i was being a groundsperson people would actually stand under the tree looking up (with their kids in tow) while hubby was trimming! my god we had signs everywhere! they were warned numerous times, if someone had gotten hurt it was the tree co fault! these people just wouldnt stay away! so hello if you hear a chainsaw running arent you going to have brains enough to look up?? well maybe not


----------



## P_woozel (Apr 3, 2005)

Bummer but this guy ignored several alarms, the fell and buck, the unit boundary, the noise of a saw in the backcut. I also wonder if he would be considerd tresspassing? When ever anyone is approaching a faller if they are smart they do it nice and methodical and watch for the cut progressing. Unfortunately if this was indeed a logging operation the victim will be at fault I would think. :umpkin:


----------



## Newfie (Apr 3, 2005)

alanarbor said:


> And that the fallers didn't notice him. A big part of a felling plan is making sure the drop zone is clear.



At what point in the middle of the Maine woods do you get to drop the tree after determining the drop zone is retard-clear?


----------



## P_woozel (Apr 3, 2005)

What part of the woods anywhere can you do that? The guy made a bad choice. Looking for any more liability than that is moot.


----------



## pmuscato (Apr 5, 2005)

A sad accident. Again a struck- by fatality, the highest percent fatality category in our profession.


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm suprised so many are making judgement calls on this one. That story was so vague. There's no way we can say who was at fault yet.

Any more info?

love
nick


----------



## P_woozel (Apr 6, 2005)

Go cut a unit, then you'll get a notion. Anyone who is walking up on an active show better have their wits about them. Work is being conducted in a place where is an individual CHOSE to be sneaky or careless you would not know. The info leads one to understand it happened on a logging site. I've always been suprised when the bullbuck, quality control guy or whoever "suddenly" appeared and they were working on that approach from a safe angle for quite some time I'm sure. I mean theres a saw going, trees falling, thumping crashing noises, seems kind of up front. :umpkin:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 6, 2005)

Many of the comments are in the general nature, conjecture is not a bad thing if it adds to everyones awareness.

Though i would wait for more info before making any statements about the actions of anyone in the actual incident.

IMO even if a feller is wedging and all saws are off, there is enough noise to let people know something is going on.


----------

